# Suggested Tire Pressures?



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

I know this is such a noob question but I don;t have a manual or a sticker on the inside of my driver's door. What are the suggested tire pressures for a '90 Maxima GXE?

Thanks


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it's actually supposed to be on a sticker under the center console armrest.
32lbs is the typical recommended pressure


----------

